# High rise design problem?



## cda (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/02/20/dubai-building-fire/23778589/


----------



## fireguy (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sprinkled?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/external-sprinklers-part-of-new-fire-safety-rules-for-dubai-towers


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2015)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Not sprinkled?


News reports say yes and should be.

Exterior finish problem????


----------



## conarb (Feb 21, 2015)

About 10 years ago we had a fire on the top floor of a Las Vegas high rise, it's that damn styrofoam cladding they use to make them "energy efficient".  Note that there were interior sprinklers here but the article doesn't say if they went off because of the heat on the exterior fire, in any event they didn't do any good as usual.

As I said back in those sprinkler debates, as much as I disbelieve in interior sprinklers I believe in exterior sprinklers on any building with any type of styrofoam, either the ridged stuff behind stucco or wood cladding, or the spray foams inside the walls. All those buildings built with EIFS systems are at risk of wildfires or adjacent fires igniting the entire buildings.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2015)

So build high rises with no fire sprinklers

Or build them a different way

Or limit height


----------



## conarb (Feb 21, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> So build high rises with no fire sprinklers Or build them a different way
> 
> Or limit height


Build every structure with all fireproof materials, do away with all plastics in buildings and all lightweight construction, then you don't need sprinklers and you don't have the toxic chemical problems we have now.  As you know the intumescent coatings have now been outlawed because they were making people sick.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2015)

Dang even Fred Flintsone's house would not qualify

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fy8TQ9PBgj4/STa0HNHpvFI/AAAAAAAAAng/5cKwnFb07aI/s400/flintstone4.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 23, 2015)

The building lived up to it's name "The Torch"


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2015)

Missed that

Guess they should have named it the sprinkler and this would not have happened


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2015)

http://m.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-22346184


----------



## JBI (Feb 23, 2015)

I grew up in, and still live in, a rural area. Few tall buildings. I like it that way personally.


----------



## cda (May 19, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> About 10 years ago we had a fire on the top floor of a Las Vegas high rise, it's that damn styrofoam cladding they use to make them "energy efficient".  Note that there were interior sprinklers here but the article doesn't say if they went off because of the heat on the exterior fire, in any event they didn't do any good as usual. As I said back in those sprinkler debates, as much as I disbelieve in interior sprinklers I believe in exterior sprinklers on any building with any type of styrofoam, either the ridged stuff behind stucco or wood cladding, or the spray foams inside the walls. All those buildings built with EIFS systems are at risk of wildfires or adjacent fires igniting the entire buildings.


double dog, you were correct!!!!!

http://www.firehouse.com/news/11972484/at-least-16-dead-in-baku-azerbaijan-hi-rise-fire-more-than-60-hurt


----------



## steveray (May 19, 2015)

That is awesome...Get the marshmallows..


----------

